# A testimony to taking in a rescue bun



## TinysMom (Apr 6, 2006)

Some of you may have read the thread a few weeksago where Drache (sp?) was trying to find a way to trim teeth andwanted to rehome a rabbit - and Art &amp; I took her. Hername was Molly but its now Connie (long story).

I admit it - I was nervous bringing Connie into our home. Ihave a rabbitry and I like to let my does play together during exercisetime. What if she didn't fit in because she was spayed orsomething? What if she didn't like US? Orwhat if she didn't like the other rabbits?

Well - its been WONDERFUL. She's just a sweetheart and I haveto get photos of her soon....she runs and plays with the othergirls. Art has to look closely to pick her out (and sometimeshe's wrong). She just seems so happy to be here....andalthough I breed lionheads and she's spayed...she seems to like playingwith the weanlings and even snoozing in front of Harry's cage (PoorHarry.....all the girls love him and he's locked up!). 

In fact, as I type this - she's at my feet sneaking food out of the food bucket...and peeking up at me every once in a while.

If you are considering rescuing a rabbit - DO IT! When youfind that one that your heart cries out to - and you cry out toit...trust me - its a match.

I'm so glad we rescued Connie. When I asked my breeder friendto bring her here, she said, "What the #%@ are you going to do with aspayed rabbit with malocclusion?"

I said..."Love her"

We do!



Peg


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 6, 2006)

I just think its wonderful that youtook that poor bunny.My rescues have sometimes turned out to be myfavorites. A friend of mine just rescued a bun that was abandoned in afarmhouse when the people moved..the people would come back about everyweek and give the rabbit ..(get this) carrots, cheese and oranges. Shewas going to rehome the bunny but now she says he's so nice that she isgoing to keep him. Connie is a very lucky bun!


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 6, 2006)

:tears2:That's so sweet!

Jan


----------



## naturestee (Apr 6, 2006)

You know, we still need pictures! If you can get her away from all her new friends, that is.


----------



## BACI (Apr 7, 2006)

My rescue pets have been the best ones I have had. I know this soundsbackwards but somehow I can never find an awesome pet at the breeder orpetstores. The best ones are gifts from god.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 9, 2006)

thats so sweet:tears2:....

any pictures?:wink:


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm so overwhelmed right now with getting readyfor lionhead Nationals in less than 4 weeks - that I'm doing good toget photos of my bunnies for sale there - let alone pictures of ourpets.

On top of that - well - let's say I took 113 shots outside the otherday of rabbits...wound up hurting my thumb (freak accident - longstory), overheating my camera, pulling a muscle in my back...

...



... 



and got TEN usable shots.



I wept.



cameras and I hate each other - and right now - my rabbits see me pullout the camera and they know that either they or I will be in tearssoon - so they take off running.



I'll get photos later..

Peg


----------



## Spring (Apr 9, 2006)

Once my girls move on, I'm strongly consideringadopting a bonded pair from a rabbit rescue. I want to foster rabbits,I'm just afraid I'm going to get attatched to them.. then one thingleads to another.. then I have another few more rabbits! 

So glad Connie's warming up to her new home. I'm guessing this is going to be her forever home?


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 10, 2006)

*Spring wrote: *


> Soglad Connie's warming up to her new home. I'm guessing this is going tobe her forever home?


Oh yeah....definitely.

She fits right in with my non-neutered gals (I was concerned aboutthat) and she is so good with the little ones - unless they try tonuzzle up to her for some milk while they are out havingplaytime. 

She seems very happy here - she has free roam in the rabbitry (and partof the back yard) most of the time. She has figured out howto jump up into the food container if she wants some food and if it isopen....

I'm just pleased at how well my other does accepted her. Thefirst day or two was a tiny bit testy as she just wanted to hide...butthen when she saw the other does playing and stuff...she didgreat. Art has remarked that he can't tell her from the otherchestnut girls half the time as she's just as playful as they are.

Peg


----------



## Spring (Apr 10, 2006)

Glad to hear! She sounds like she's having the best time!Do you have any pictures of her?


----------

